# Aikido is my first martial art



## Laodacia (Jan 6, 2005)

I heard someone say that Aikido is best left as a second martial art, but im starting it and it will be my first, will this cause any problems?


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Laodacia!!!

  Welcome to Martial Talk and the wonderful world of Martial Arts!  

   Aikido is my first (and so far only) martial art that I've ever done.  I haven't heard anyone ever say do another martial art before Aikido.  We do have a couple of older guys in my class who used to do Tae Kwon Do for years before coming to Aikido and they used to have (and sometimes still have) a really hard time in the class because the techniques and the way of moving is so totally different then what they were used to doing.  I suppose it depends on what art a student can be coming from that determines whether they have a harder or easier time getting into Aikido.

   So no, I say Aikido can be a great 1st time art (especially if you have a good teacher).  Shouldn't be any problems.  Relax and enjoy!  

   Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Laodacia (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome and friendly advice. my only other question at the moment is i was was wondering how the ranking system is set up in aikido. like how many ranks are t here, how do you attain then next rank and how long does it take to reach the next rank? If someone could answer any of these questions, or offer any other advice, it would be greatly appreciated. My first class is in a couple days if everything works out so im trying to find out everything i can.

-Laodacia


----------



## Paul B (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi and welcome,Laodacia,

All of your questions can be answered with a single word....depends. 

Depending on style,your Sensei's whim...etc there is no hard and set "rule" for when to expect to test,or how many Kyu(colored belts) there are in any given Dojo. The usual amount of Kyu to see is 6,but may be up to 9 or 10.

As far as testing goes...just show up and be a good student and you'll get there ,take your time,and may I be the first one to say,out of what you will hear a gajillion times in your Aikido carreer....relax. Happy training!


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi!  

  Well, since there are different styles and organizations of Aikido, I think the best answers you'll get to your questions will be whatever the instructor tells you when you ask him (or her) in a few days.

   Most Aikido dojos/systems (including mine) have only the white belt and the black belt.  A person won't have a different belt color until they reach black (or accidentially wash their belt in a load of dark laundry or a red shirt or something).  However, I have heard that there are some Aikido schools around that do use the color belt system.  Nothing wrong with either way--just depends how the school is run. 

   Attaining rank for my mom and I was like this--after we'd been going to class for nearly a year, sensei told us that we were going to test for 5th kyu and he made sure that we knew (at a 5th kyu) level our list of techniques.  (Each kyu has a short list of techniques that we are supposed to be able to perform as best as we can when we test.)  We tested months later, passed, and got a certificate.  Same thing a year later with 4th kyu.  Then the head of our association passed away and no one has tested for anything the last couple of years.  Doesn't matter to us though because we're still in class learning and sensei verbally promoted us to 3rd kyu awhile back (he would only do so if he thought we were at that level).  So I imagine that for testing purposes, there will be a list of some techniques to perform, and many places test way more often than we do.  Some schools even have tests for 8th, 7th, and 6th kyus.  

  One thing about Aikido that I've started to understand a few years back is that it's very complex!  The more I do it, the more I realize that I don't know.  The black belts in my class say the same thing.  It's definitly not boring!  I hope to be able to do Aikido for the rest of my life!  artyon: 

   If you want to read some interesting info on Aikido  http://www.aikidofaq.com/  is a good site.  

   Lots of luck and please come back with any other questions, opinions, and especially come and tell us about your first class!!!!  

   Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Laodacia (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks and im looking foward to it qute a bit. I was thinking, im seeing all of these words for different techniques, and i have no clue as to what they are, is there like a website or something that i can go to that explains what they are? i dont want to show up and find out that im expected to know this stuff and i dont. even if im not expected to the more i know the better.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 6, 2005)

Trust me, no one will expect you to know everything or anything when you go.  Everybody starts at the beginning.  But yes, it is nice to have an idea what certian techniques can look like.  This page on Aikido FAQ has some multimedia technique clips you can watch. http://www.aikidofaq.com/multimedia.html

Robyn  :wavey:


----------



## Laodacia (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot! unforunatly i have one more question. what are the differrent ranks called? and in what order are they?


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 6, 2005)

Laodacia said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! unforunatly i have one more question. what are the differrent ranks called? and in what order are they?



The ranks below black belt level are called Kyus.  Black belt level and up is ___dan.

Kyu's count down backwards and Dan's go up.

5th kyu (some call it Gokyu)
4th kyu  (Yonkyu or Shikyu)
3rd kyu   (Sankyu---makes me want to say "your welcome!)
2nd kyu   (Nikyu)
1st kyu   (Ichikyu--I think, not sure)
1st Dan (or Shodan)
2nd Dan (Nidan)
3rd Dan (Sandan)  etc.

  By the way, the first numbers in Japanese are Ichi, Ni, San, Shi/Yon, Go, etc.  So the prefixs of the kyu/dan names are the numbers (I'm not sure why Shodan is different).  Also, some of the joint lockish techniques in Aikido are Ikkyo, Nikkyo, Sankyo, Yonkyo, and Gokyo---it took me 3 years to finally notice that it's like 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.    

  Robyn   :asian:


----------



## bignick (Jan 6, 2005)

If I'm correct, sho means first.   So shodan is first step or first level.  In jujutsu we use the same terminology for our locks too...Ikkyo, etc.  I finally figured it out when my sensei kept referring to these five locks as the "5 primary means of control".


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 7, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> If I'm correct, sho means first.   So shodan is first step or first level.  In jujutsu we use the same terminology for our locks too...Ikkyo, etc.  I finally figured it out when my sensei kept referring to these five locks as the "5 primary means of control".



Thanks for the explanation of "sho".   :asian:  And I'm glad that I'm not the only one who took awhile to realize the connection with the numbers and the names!  Still, I'm sure you realized it faster than I did!   :uhyeah: 

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Laodacia said:
			
		

> I heard someone say that Aikido is best left as a second martial art, but im starting it and it will be my first, will this cause any problems?


 It will only cause problems with the narrow minded people that make such a statement. 

 Go for it, not all styles are for all people but if it works for you, train hard!

 Good luck,
 Andrew


----------

